# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مهم برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم

## WickedSick

[B]Edit: دوازدهم آذر ۹۸
سلام و وقت بخیر.
بنده سال۹۷ یه برنامه کامل نوشتم با رعایت تمامی پیش نیاز ها، ولی استارت از دی ماه بود. امسال یه برنامه‌کامل دیگه باز هم‌با رعایت تمامی پیشنیاز ها نوشتم. اینجا ستون بندی شده و تر و تمیز تر از قبلی هستش. ولی قبلی رو پاک نکردم و الان هردورو نگه داشتم.
برنامه‌پیشنهادی بنده *برنامه اول* هستش. اگه این تاپیک رو دیر وقت میبینین یا وقتی که دیدین از دی ماه گذشته و دیرتر شده، پیشنهاد من *برنامه دوم* هستش.
*برنامه اول:*
خب. راستش خیلیاتون پیام دادین گفتین برنامه رو بفرست.
واقعیتش اینه من این بزنامه رو واسه دانش اموزام نوشته بودم و میخواستم واسه اونا بفرستمش و اینجا قرار ندمش.
ولی دیگه تصمیم گرفتم که اینجا هم بفرستم...انشالله که مفید باشه واستون و استفاده کامل رو بکنین.
در مورد برنامه، بر حسب قلم چیه. توجه کنین من نیومدم برنامه دیگه ای بهتون بدم! چون محاله کسی بتونه برنامه ای به خوبی قبن چی و یا گاج و ... بده. چون اون برنامه رو یک گروه مشاوره نوشتن. و قطعا از من یک نفره دانش بیشتری داشتن. پس تغییر چندانی توی مطالب صورت نگرفته و یا حذف.
من اومدم جابجا کردم، زمانارو مدیریت کردم، و یه سری کارای دیگه که در کل جوری بشه که شما بتونین به موقع تموم کنین و به جمع بندی هم برسین.
ولی واقعا شخصی سازی شدست. نزدیک به ۳ ساعت روش وقت گذاشتم تا کاری کنم که با اینکه جا موندین ولی خودتونو برسونین.
اتمام برنامه هم ۲۵ اردیبهشته و کاملا از لحاظ جمع بندی و مرور مدیریت شدست.
نکات برنامه:
۱) برای اینکه‌مدت قابل توجهی (۲.۵ ماه!) از مهر ما گذشته، من مجبور شدم ۳ آزمون رو حذف کنم. ولی اصلا و ابدا نگران نباشین. این ازمونا مباحث تکراری توشون اومده بود، و جلوتر باز تکرار میشدن. بجز قسمت هایی از االکتروشیمی. که اونم اگه بتونین میزسونین و مشکلی نیستش باز. و حتی میتونین جون حجمش زیاد نیس توی دوران جمع بندی بخونینش. اگرم نتونستین من تمام مطالب رو یجور تقسیم کردم که برسونین.
۲) زمانهارو معقول زدم. بعضی ازمونها ۳ هفته ای بودن. من این ازمونا رو یجور جابجا کردم. و یا اینکه بعصی هارو جابجا کردم.
۴) نگران پیشنازا نباشین. من هیچ ازمون مهمی رو حذف نکردم که ناقص بمونه. فقط ۲ ۳ تا از ازمونهای جمع بندی و اونم جمع بندی هایی که بعدا بازم تکرار میشن رو حذف کردم.
۵)دو نکته تکمیلی برای برنامه.
نکته اول:
ردیف پنجم، "۱ آذر" درسته
نکته دوم:
برای آزمون ۲۰ دی، نیمه دوم ادبیات فارسی دوم مطالعه شود.
و همچنین به جای نیمه اول عربی دو، نیمه دوم آن مطالعه شود.

لینک برای اعضای مهمان:
http://uupload.ir/files/0wc0_20191203_144928.jpg


http://uupload.ir/files/0wc0_20191203_144928.jpg

*برنامه دوم:*
سلام دوستان  :Yahoo (1):  امیدوارم همگی خوب و سلامت باشید.
ازونجایی که میدونم بعضیا هنوز شروع نکردن، یه برنامه کلی ریختم واسشون. البته اینو بگم این یه برنامه صرفا کلی هستش. اما واقعا سعیمو کردم که به بهترین شیوه و با رعایت حق تقدم و تاخر فصول باشه.
ادیت هم میشه، کامل ترم میشه. نگرانش نباشید‌.
من پیش فرض رو روی مطالعه روی ۱۰ ساعت بستم. واسه نحوه تفکیک ساعت مطالعه مصاحبمو که لینکش آخر پست هستش، مصالعه کنین.

*توجه مهم:
*توجه کنین این فصول اولویت دارن! ینی با رعایت حق تقدم اینا رو باید بخونین. و کامل یاد بگیرید. با توجه به کمبود وقت، همه فصول رو نمیشه خوند.
حالا اومدیمو وقت اضافه اوردید. 
یه سری فصول تحت عنوان "مکمل" ته هر درس گذاشتم.
فلسفه اش چیه؟ *اگه‌ که وقت کردید، به ترتیب ارائه شده از راست به چپ اون فصول رو میخونین.
*

**: یه نکته در مورد نظام جدیدا بگم!
*ببینین من راست و حسینی بگم, کتاباتونو اصلا ندیدم. ولی از همه جا شنیدم تا حد خیلی زیادی مطالبتون شبیه نظام قدیماست.
پس اگه تمایل داشتید میتونین برید ببینین من از روی برنامه چه چیزاییو ورداشتم, و همون مباحث مشابه رو از کتابای خودتون انتخاب کنین.
*
*زیست:*
۳ فصل اول سال دو 
تا آخر دی ماه.

۳ فصل اول سال سه + ۳ فصل اول پیش
بهمن ماه

فصل ۶ و ۷ سال دو + فصل ۴ سال سه
۳ هفته اول اسفند

فصل ۵ سال دو + ۴ ۶ ۷ پیش و صرفا حفظیات ۵ پیش
هفته آخر اسفند و ۲ هفته اول فروردین

فصل ۴ سال دو + ۵ ۶ ۷ سال سه ولی حفظیاتش صرفا 
۲ هفته دوم فروردین

۸ سال دو + ۳ فصل آخر پیش
۱۷ روز اردیبهشت.

فصول‌مکمل: گیاهی ها(۹ و ۱۰‌سال‌سه) + محاسبات ژنتیک(۵ ۶ ۷ ۸)
**: مضربی زدن واسه دروسی که تستشون زیاده واحبه!

*شیمی:*
فصل ۱ سال دو: از امروز تا پایان دی

فصل ۱ سال سه: از ۱ بهمن تا ۲۰ بهمن

فصل ۱ پیش + فصل ۲ سال دو: ۲۰ بهمن تا ۱۰ اسفند

فصل ۲ پیش + فصل ۴ سال دو: ۱۰ اسفند تا ۳۰ اسفند

فصل ۳ سال دو + فصل ۲ سال سه: ۳۰ اسفند تا ۱۵ فروردین

فصل ۵ سال دو + فصل ۳ سال سه: ۱۵فروردین تا ۵ اردیبهشت

حفظیات فصل ۳ و ۴ پیش+ نگاه اجمالی به کل حفظیات همه‌ فصول:
 ۵ تا ۱۵ اردیبهشت

فصول‌مکمل: الکتروشیمی- اسید و باز
**: در صورتی که از یه فصل خاص کم اوردید، مضربی بزنین تستارو.
**: حفظیات رو حتما حتما یاید بدونین. به این شکل که‌اول کتابو میخونین با تمام حفظیاتش، بعدش مقالها و تمارین کتاب درسی رو برای روشن شدن موتورتون میزنین. و سپس میرید سراغ تست ها.
واسه تست ها هم شدیدا موج آزمون پابه رو پیشنهاد میکنم که اقلا ۳ یا ۴ آزمون از هر فصلو باید بزنین. ملتکران سال‌دو و پیش + خ سبز سال سه هم بخونین و اگرجاییم وقت کم اوردید مضربی بزنین.

*فیزیک:*
از امروز تا 11/15 ==> فصل ۴ و ۵ اول

11/16 تا 11/30 ==> فصل ۱ و ۶ دوم + الکتریسیته

1/12 تا 29/12 ==>حرکت دایره ای + نوسان و موج

1/1 تا 31/1 ==> مغناطیس و القا

1/2 تا 15/2 ==> تکمیل پیش ۲

فصول مکمل: مقاومت و جریان . ادامه دینامیک + سینماتیک
**: مضربی زدن،بازم یادتون باشه!

*ریاضی:*
نا معادله و معادلات درجه ۲ و ۱ : از امروز تا ۱۰ بهمن

تابع+ ترکیبیات: از ۱۰ بهمن تا ۲۵ بهمن

جز صحیح + قدر مطلق + احتمال: از ۲۵ بهمن تا ۱۵ اسفند

مثلثات + ماتریس:از ۱۵ اسفند تا پایان اسفند

تصاعد + لگاریتم: از اول فروردین تا ۱۵ فروردین

حد: از ۱۵ فروردین تا ۲۵ فروردین

دنباله + آمار: از ۲۵ فروردین تا ۱۵ اردیبهشت

فصول مکمل: مشتق و کاربرد مشتق + دستگاه معادله خط
توجه کنین شما لزوما باید تا ۱۵ اردیبهشت تمامی مطالب رو جمع کنین. که بعد از اون صرفا جمع بندی کنین با زدن کنکور ها و..
منم سعیم رو همین بوده.


 عمومی ها:
خب خب نوبتیم باشه میریم سراغ عمومیا.
عمومیا شامل *ادبیات عربی زبان و دینی* میشن.
برخلاف دروسی مثل زیست که ارتباط بسیار تنگاتنگی بین فصولش هس این دروس ارتباط کمتری به هم دارن.
پس ترتیب بندی کاملا به دست خودتونه! ولی از پایه شروع کنین حتما. مخصوصا واسه عربی!
بنده حس میکنم عربی و ادبیات به توضیح بیشتری نیاز داره چون دینی و زبان واقعا ارتباطشون به هم کمه.
هر جور عشقتونه ترتیب بندی و تایم بندی کنین. ولی ترتیب بندی من که باز هم  یه چیزایی مثل ترتیب تقدم و تاخر توش رعایت شده, به شرح ذیله:

اینم بگم که..واسه عمومیا هیچوقت دیر نیست! بنده خودم سال اول میانگین درصد عربیم تا قبل عید 30 بود. توی یک ماه تا 80 رسوندمش!
نکته بعدی اینکه حتما حتما حتما شیوه مطالعه دروس رو از مصاحبم بخونین که واسه عمومیا خیلی مهمه.
*عربی:*
عربی 1, صیغه ها و تعاریف کلی و پایه مثل خبر و گزاره + وزن های فعل ها(افعل یفعل افعال)... 
9 بهمن تا 15 بهمن

1-2-3 سال دوم 
15 بهمن تا 30 بهمن

4-5-6 سال دوم
1 اسفند تا 20 اسفند

7-8-9 سال دوم
20 اسفند تا 10 فروردین

10 سال دوم و 3-4 سال سوم
10 فروردین تا آخر فروردین

5-6-7 سال سوم
1 اردیبهشت الی 15 اردیبهشت
دروس مکمل:
1-2 سال سوم(معتلات)
*+ یادتون باشه حتما حتما هر هفته اقلا 2 تا درک مطلب بزنین از سال های گذشته.*
**:حتما حتما حتما شیوه مطالعه درس عربی رو از مصاحبم بخونین.*
ادبیات:
اول لازمه یه توضیحی در موردش بدم. ادبیات تقریبا 20 سوال از خودش میاد که به صورت نسبتا مساوی تقسیم شده بین 3 سال.
زبان فارسی:
 5 سوال هم از زبان فارسی میاد. دروس سخت و به تبعش, سوال آور زبان فارسی:

دروس 7-9-15 که پیشنهاد میکنم نخونین. سختن واقعا.

دروس نیمه سخت که احتمال داره باهاشون 3 سوال هم جواب بدید از 5 سوال زبان فارسی:2-13-14-17-20-24

بقیه دروس عموما 1 سوال دارن. اونم معلوم نیس لزوما بیان یا نه.
ولی یه نکته بسیار مهم اینکه *"بیاموزیم" های آخر دروس رو حتما حتما  حتما بخونین چون احتمالش به شدت بالاست که حتی تا 2 سوال هم ازشون بیاد*.

حالا تایم بندی..
1 تا 5 سال دوم + 1 و 3 زبان فارسی
9 بهمن تا 15 بهمن

6 تا 21 سال دوم + 2 و 4 و 5 و 6 زبان فارسی
15 بهمن تا 30 بهمن

22  تا 24 سال دوم + 10 درس اول سال سوم + 13 و 14 و 8 و 10 زبان فارسی
1 اسفند تا 20 اسفند

11 تا 22 سال سوم +   17 و 12 و 11 و16  زبان فارسی
20 اسفند تا 10 فروردین

15 درس اول پیش دانشگاهی + 20 و 18 و 19 و 21 زبان فارسی
10 فروردین تا آخر فروردین

16 تا آخر پیش دانشگاهی + 22 و 23 و 24 زبان فارسی
1 اردیبهشت الی 15 اردیبهشت

دروس مکمل: 7 9 15 زبان فارسی
**:حتما حتما حتما شیوه مطالعه درس ادبیات رو از مصاحبم بخونین.*
زبان:
 از امروز تا  آخر بهمن زبان سال 3 رو تموم کنین. گرامر فقط تست بزنین..واژگان تست نیاز نیس  ولی بخونین. وقت اضافیم اوردید ریدینگ و کلوز تست بزنین.

سال 4 که 8 درسه.
نصفشون که یکین! یعنی مثلا درس 1 با 5 فک کنم یکی بود. محوریت کلی اش.
بهرحال, اینجور تقسیم میکنم:

4 درس اول رو توی اسفند
و 4 درس دوم رو توی فروردین بخونین.

* بقیه تایم مونده تا دوران جمع بندی هم هرچی یادگیری ناقص داشتید تمرین میکنین..یا چیزایی که نیاز به تمرین بیشتر دارند.
*
در مورد تست زدن هم:

واژگان  رو بیشتر سعی کنین بخونین تا اینکه تست بزنین. توی هر تایم مرده ای مثل  جعبه لایتنر و امثالهم, کلماتی که یادتون میره یا مشکل دارید رو بنویسین.  و  بخونین. تا به مرور حفظتون شن.
گرامر که تسته..صرفا :Yahoo (4): 
و عین روندی که برای عربی به کار بردیم واسه اینم هس!
*هر هفته اقلا باید 2 تا ریدینگ و 2 تا کلوز تست بزنین که کاملا موتورتون روشن شه.*
در  کل یادتون باشه که واسه این درس درصد *60* هم کافیه. و با این روش + چیزایی  که تو مصاحبه من و بقیه دوستان هست, به راحتی میتونین برسید به این درصد  :Yahoo (1): 


دینی:
دینی که اصلاااا ربطی به هم ندارن دروسش  :Yahoo (4): 
پس آزادید هر جور که مایلید تقسیم بندی بکنین.
ولی اگه میخواید:
از الان تا پایان بهمن: 4 درس اول سال دو
1 اسفند تا 15 اسفند:5-14 سال دو
15 اسفند تا آخر:14-16 سال دو + 7 درس اول سال سه
1 فروردین تا 15 فروردین: 8-16 سال سه
15 فروردین تا آخر: پیش دانشگاهی
*  بقیه تایم مونده تا دوران جمع بندی هم هرچی یادگیری ناقص داشتید تمرین میکنین..یا چیزایی که نیاز به تمرین بیشتر دارند.*

در موردش بگم که..تست زیاد نیس بزنین. واسه هر درس 20-30 تا تست هم کفاف میده!
روش خوندن و همه اینرو توی مصاحبم گفتم. فقط یه چیز دیگه.
*اینکه روزانه 15-10 دقیقه, سوای از اونچه قراره بخونین دینی توی برنامتون, به آیات اختصاص میدید.حتما حتما حتما! وگرنه ضرر میکنین*
طبق معمول توی تایم های مُرده, آیات رو میخونین.
آیاتم ببینین. هر آیه میانگین 2 تا پیام داره! 
مثلا این آیه رو در نظر بگیر:
قل لما تقولون لم...

خب. در حد 3 4 کلمه اولش رو در نظر بگیر. بعد اینو متصل کن به پیام هاش.  البته اگه بتونی هر آیه رو معنیشو به صورت خلاصه و روون حفظ کنی که عالیه.  پیام ها بهترم حفظ میشن.
اصلا نگران پیام ها نباشید همینجور حفظت میشن!


لینک مصاحبمم واسه کسایی که شیوه مطالعه رو اطلاع ندارند:
مصاحبه با رتبه 1994 منطقه 2 تجربی کنکور 97 - علی توفیقی


هررر نظر یا پیشنهادی داشتید واقعا خوشحال میشم بگید بهم. یا علی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

#Reserved 
عمومیا ها هم در دست تکمیلن :Yahoo (4): 
یه نکته هم بگم. اینکه این برنامه رو صرفا خودم نوشتم و کس دیگه ای کمک نکرده. پس انتظار برنامه بی نقص نداشته باشید!
اما‌با تمام جون و دلم و با اون دانش ناقصم از کنکور و دونستن پیش نیاز ها و... ریختمش.

ثانیا اینکه سکشن سکشن کردمش. یعنی به اینصورت که خط اول چند تا فصل هس، دوم چنتا دیگه و...
اما‌اونایی که "+" دارن، بعنی باید به صورت همزمان فصول توی اون خط و سکشن رو پیش ببرید.

----------


## Lara27

افرین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## konkor98

سلام 
ممنون برای زحمتت داداش
ای کاش یک برنامه میذاشتید که مطابق با قلمچی هم بود :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام 
> ممنون برای زحمتت داداش
> ای کاش یک برنامه میذاشتید که مطابق با قلمچی هم بود


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1): 

والا قلم چی وقتی خوبه که از اول سال باش هماهنگ باشید. وگرنه میلنگه اگه بخواید یهو بهش ملحق بشید! مطالبیو میاره که شما پیشنیاز هاشو بلد نبستید

----------


## konkor98

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> والا قلم چی وقتی خوبه که از اول سال باش هماهنگ باشید. وگرنه میلنگه اگه بخواید یهو بهش ملحق بشید! مطالبیو میاره که شما پیشنیاز هاشو بلد نبستید


راستش من تقریبا همه درسا با قلم مطابق بودم بجز زیست که اونم کم و بیش و عمومی ها
میگم داداش مثلا برای ازمون 19 بهمن میشه یک برنامه 2 هفته ای بنویسی برای اونایی که با قلم هماهنگن .. ثواب میکنی .. البته میدونم سرت شلوغه با درس های پزشکی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WickedSick

> راستش من تقریبا همه درسا با قلم مطابق بودم بجز زیست که اونم کم و بیش و عمومی ها
> میگم داداش مثلا برای ازمون 19 بهمن میشه یک برنامه 2 هفته ای بنویسی برای اونایی که با قلم هماهنگن .. ثواب میکنی .. البته میدونم سرت شلوغه با درس های پزشکی


اوکیه. من هردفعه واسه دوستم یه برنامه‌کلی میریزم واسه اینکه همگی بتونن استفاده کنن.
واسه شمام اگه‌میخوای میریزم چشم داداش :Yahoo (4): 
پ.خ بده که چیارو خوندی چیارو نخوندی از برنامه آزمون

----------


## konkor98

> اوکیه. من هردفعه واسه دوستم یه برنامه‌کلی میریزم واسه اینکه همگی بتونن استفاده کنن.
> واسه شمام اگه‌میخوای میریزم چشم داداش
> پ.خ بده که چیارو خوندی چیارو نخوندی از برنامه آزمون


داداش تک هستی .. امیدوارم همین طور که به ما کمک میکنی در تک تک لحظات زندگیت خدا همراهت باش

----------


## roz1377

> اوکیه. من هردفعه واسه دوستم یه برنامه‌کلی میریزم واسه اینکه همگی بتونن استفاده کنن.
> واسه شمام اگه‌میخوای میریزم چشم داداش
> پ.خ بده که چیارو خوندی چیارو نخوندی از برنامه آزمون


بخدا امثال شماها خیلی کم پیدا میشه.خدا خودش اجرتون رو بده .

----------


## WickedSick

> بخدا امثال شماها خیلی کم پیدا میشه.خدا خودش اجرتون رو بده .


چه حرفیه بابا :Yahoo (94): 
وظیفمه. شرمنده نکنین. هدفم این بود دوستان نظام فدیم که سال اخر کنکورشونم هس و تازه شروع کردن، رو از سردرگمی درارم.
پ.ن: دروس عمومی هم مینویسم به زودی+ پست اول ادیت شد. یه نکاتی با عنوان "**" اضافه کردم.

----------


## roz1377

> چه حرفیه بابا
> وظیفمه. شرمنده نکنین. هدفم این بود دوستان نظام فدیم که سال اخر کنکورشونم هس و تازه شروع کردن، رو از سردرگمی درارم.
> پ.ن: دروس عمومی هم مینویسم به زودی+ پست اول ادیت شد. یه نکاتی با عنوان "**" اضافه کردم.


شما کار بزرگی رو انجام میدین .مطمئنم خدا هم   یه جایی که اصلا فکرشو نمیکنید دستتون رو میگیره.
منم ارزومه که اگه یه رتبه ی خوبی اوردم در حد توانم بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به بقیه کمک کنم .

----------


## lolipop

خدای من
شما عالی این!
یه دنیا ممنون =))
من واسه فیزیک خیلی سردرگمم
این خیلی بهم کمک کرد

----------


## WickedSick

> خدای من
> شما عالی این!
> یه دنیا ممنون =))
> من واسه فیزیک خیلی سردرگمم
> این خیلی بهم کمک کرد


خواهش میشه  :Yahoo (94): 
وظیفست.
پ.ن: فصول مکمل اضافه شدن! از اول پست رو بخونین.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*علیِ مهربون و با معرفت دمت گرم 
به داشتن دوستی مثل تو افتخار میکنم*

----------


## WickedSick

> *علیِ مهربون و با معرفت دمت گرم 
> به داشتن دوستی مثل تو افتخار میکنم*


خواهش میشه
وظیفمه خجالتم ندید لنتیا :Yahoo (94): 
حالا بزا اصلا ببینم مفید واقع میشه یا خیر :Yahoo (4): 
خواهش بازم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

لش نباشید!
قال ویکد(ع)
 :Yahoo (4): 
جدی..درس بخونین. لش نباشید عین من که ضررشو میبینید

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام اقای توفیقی خسته نباشی 3>
> اقا یه سوال فنی مجدد
> به علت تنبلی من تا الان شروع نکردم
> بخاطر همون از سیستم تاریخ و تایمینگت کلا جدا شدم 
> تمام مباحثی رو که نوشتیی بخونیم رو وارد دفتر کردم ک بخونم
>  ولی خارج از تاریخ هایی که زحمتشو کشیدی ؛ نظرت چیه که الان بشینم همه اختصاصیا رو که تو برنامه نوشتی  تا عید ببندم عمومیا رو ول کنم فعلا بعد عید بخونم ، چون هم سریع بسته میشه هم الان احتمال با توجه به عقب بودنم وقت کم بیاد ؟ و اینکه عمومی فراره دیرتر بخونم دم کنکور بازم تلفات کمتر ش
> 
> شرمنده میدونم کارا و مشکلات یونی هست بازم اذیتت میکنم ومزاحمتم


نه عزیز دلم
همزمان باید بخونی! درسته که عمومیا از بعد عیدم جمع میشن ولی دلیل نمیشه ولشون کنی. ریپلای قبلیمو ببین کاملا توضیح دادن که گنجدندن اقلا ۳ تا اختصاصی و ۲ تا عمومی تو روز نیازه!

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


لش نباشید!
قال ویکد(ع)

جدی..درس بخونین. لش نباشید عین من که ضررشو میبینید


یا ویکد 
میتونی بیشتر مارا درس بدهی 
در این چن ماه باقی چه ها کردی ؟_

----------


## WickedSick

> _
> 
> یا ویکد 
> میتونی بیشتر مارا درس بدهی 
> در این چن ماه باقی چه ها کردی ؟_


دوران عید! و جمع بندی نهایی بی نهایت مهمن.
عید که با برنامه قلم چی پیش برید.
دوران جنع بندی هم‌یه تاپیک جامع و کامل! میزنم که همه چیو پوشش میده. نگران نباشید. فقط تا اواسط اردیبهشت تموم کنین!

----------


## Seyed Chester

> نه عزیز دلم
> همزمان باید بخونی! درسته که عمومیا از بعد عیدم جمع میشن ولی دلیل نمیشه ولشون کنی. ریپلای قبلیمو ببین کاملا توضیح دادن که گنجدندن اقلا ۳ تا اختصاصی و ۲ تا عمومی تو روز نیازه!


شرمندت بخدا خیلی اذیتت میکنم 3>
الان زبان فارسی که زحمتشو کشیدی برنامشو نوشتی 
من یک چیزیو متوجه نشدم توش 
این دروسی رو که نوشتی برای زبان فارسی سال چندمه ؟ 
من دوبار خوندم اما حقیقتش متوجه نشدم
ممنون :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## WickedSick

> شرمندت بخدا خیلی اذیتت میکنم 3>
> الان زبان فارسی که زحمتشو کشیدی برنامشو نوشتی 
> من یک چیزیو متوجه نشدم توش 
> این دروسی رو که نوشتی برای زبان فارسی سال چندمه ؟ 
> من دوبار خوندم اما حقیقتش متوجه نشدم
> ممنون


عزیزم نگو اینجور فدات شم من :Yahoo (1): 
کلا فقط زبان فارسی سال ۳ میاد تو کنکور!

----------


## Seyed Chester

> عزیزم نگو اینجور فدات شم من
> کلا فقط زبان فارسی سال ۳ میاد تو کنکور!


دور از جونت 3>
خیلی گلی
مرسی ازت لطف خیلی بزرگی کردی در حقم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
را:امتیاز نداشتم مجبور شدم پست کنم

----------


## WickedSick

#آخرین_آپ

----------


## Fawzi

> لش نباشید!
> قال ویکد(ع)
> 
> جدی..درس بخونین. لش نباشید عین من که ضررشو میبینید


 :Y (621): 
کاش لش بودنمون عین تو بود پیامبر ویکد :Yahoo (4): 
در نهایت گره میخورد به پزشکی :Yahoo (50): 
خدا شانس بدع :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> #آخرین_آپ


# بدو _ بیا _ اینور _ بازار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahTEn

> کاش لش بودنمون عین تو بود پیامبر ویکد
> در نهایت گره میخورد به پزشکی
> خدا شانس بدع



هعی خواهر :Yahoo (21): ما اگه شانس داشتیم ک اسممونو میذاشتن شمسی خانوم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

> هعی خواهرما اگه شانس داشتیم ک اسممونو میذاشتن شمسی خانوم


اینکه بنظرت ما اومدیم این تاپیکو به حاشیه کشیدیم 
ممکنه به کسی بربخوره؟ :Yahoo (50): 
ما که درس نمیخونیم ولی با آپ تاپیک کمک بزرگی به جامعه کنکور دوستان میکنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahTEn

> اینکه بنظرت ما اومدیم این تاپیکو به حاشیه کشیدیم 
> ممکنه به کسی بربخوره؟
> ما که درس نمیخونیم ولی با آپ تاپیک کمک بزرگی به جامعه کنکور دوستان میکنیم


بربخوره یا نخوره خو ب کبدمون :Yahoo (50): 
همینکه ب استارتر برنخوره کفایت میکنه بقیه مهم نیستن :Yahoo (4): 

میدونی ما با این کمک بزرگمون دعای خیر چن نفر ایرانیو بدرقه ی راهمون میکنیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> بربخوره یا نخوره خو ب کبدمون
> همینکه ب استارتر برنخوره کفایت میکنه بقیه مهم نیستن
> 
> میدونی ما با این کمک بزرگمون دعای خیر چن نفر ایرانیو بدرقه ی راهمون میکنیم


بوس به کبدامون که!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
استارتر ما رو ببخش :Yahoo (21): 
میدونیم خیلی داریم اذیتت میکنیم 
قول میدیم کرم هامونو تو تاپیکای دیگه به اشتراک بزاریم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
هرچند خط آخر مهسا هدف خداپسندانه ما در این راه آینده ساز بود!
بدرود ملت ایران  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستاني كه ميگن وقت كم اوردن براي اين برنامه و عقب افتادنمنم يكم تنبلي كردم حقيقتش از تايمنيگِ اين برنامه عقب افتادم راستش
ولي خب تصميم گرفتم تمام مباحثي كه استارتر عزيز نوشتن رو بنويسم رو كاغذ 
و يه برنامه براي خودم با اصولي كه استارتر براي بقيه جز جز توضيح دادن نوشتم (برنامه ساعتي ) مثلا ميزان عمومي و تخصصي در هر روز
حالا سعي ميكنم مباحث تو برنامه رو تو سريع ترين زمان بخونم 
فقط به ترتيب استارتر شماره گذاري و به اون ترتيب پيش بريد چون پيش نيازا رعايت شده(سعي كنيد اون شماره گذاريا رو همه درسا رو با هم تموم كنيد يعني مثلا نوشتيد شيمي پارت 1, با زيست و ادبيات پارت يك همزمان با هم تموم كنيد كه خيلي قاطي نشه كاراتون)
هر كدوم هم انجام داديد جلوش يه تيك بزنيد كه حل شده بريد بعديشو اجرا كنيد  :Yahoo (1): 
اين روش رو براي خودم انجام دادم اميدوارم براي عزيزاني ك عقبن موثر باشه ...

----------


## احسان0

> دوستاني كه ميگن وقت كم اوردن براي اين برنامه و عقب افتادنمنم يكم تنبلي كردم حقيقتش از تايمنيگِ اين برنامه عقب افتادم راستش
> ولي خب تصميم گرفتم تمام مباحثي كه استارتر عزيز نوشتن رو بنويسم رو كاغذ 
> و يه برنامه براي خودم با اصولي كه استارتر براي بقيه جز جز توضيح دادن نوشتم (برنامه ساعتي ) مثلا ميزان عمومي و تخصصي در هر روز
> حالا سعي ميكنم مباحث تو برنامه رو تو سريع ترين زمان بخونم 
> فقط به ترتيب استارتر شماره گذاري و به اون ترتيب پيش بريد چون پيش نيازا رعايت شده(سعي كنيد اون شماره گذاريا رو همه درسا رو با هم تموم كنيد يعني مثلا نوشتيد شيمي پارت 1, با زيست و ادبيات پارت يك همزمان با هم تموم كنيد كه خيلي قاطي نشه كاراتون)
> هر كدوم هم انجام داديد جلوش يه تيك بزنيد كه حل شده بريد بعديشو اجرا كنيد 
> اين روش رو براي خودم انجام دادم اميدوارم براي عزيزاني ك عقبن موثر باشه ...


درود بر تو

----------


## Fawzi

> واقعا معلومه دیگه رد دادین کلا خدا شفاتون بده تا کار به جاهای باریک نکشیده


عه شما هنوز مشغولید که :Yahoo (77): 
خداوند همه ما را شفا دهد . دعای خیر برای همه از واجبات است.

----------


## Seyed Chester

اســــپــــــم نديد


لطفا ❤️


بزاريد دو نفر كه سردرگمن استفاده كنن

----------


## mahTEn

> واقعا معلومه دیگه رد دادین کلا خدا شفاتون بده تا کار به جاهای باریک نکشیده


خو اگه شما ازاول صف بیاید کنار راه باز میشه نوبت مام میشه ک خدا شفامون بده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> اســــپــــــم نديد
> 
> 
> لطفا ❤️
> 
> 
> بزاريد دو نفر كه سردرگمن استفاده كنن


کسی که درس خون باشه از حاشیه ها میگذره 
شما غصه نخورید  :Yahoo (4): 
برای سلامتیتون مضره 
 :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ha.hg

up
واسه سردرگمان  انجمن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

قول داده بودم واسه جمع بندی.
اینم جمع بندی جامع خدمتتتون  :Yahoo (1): 
آموزش کامل جمع بندی و روش سه روز یکبار + چارت زمان بندی

----------


## aretmis

این برنامه رو تویِ یه ماه چه جوری باید تعمیم داد؟

----------


## WickedSick

> این برنامه رو تویِ یه ماه چه جوری باید تعمیم داد؟


اینو که فرستادم براتون. اگه کس دیگه ای هم سوال داره در این مورد بگه که همینجا بفرستم واسش.

----------


## aretmis

> اینو که فرستادم براتون. اگه کس دیگه ای هم سوال داره در این مورد بگه که همینجا بفرستم واسش.


اگه درسارو اینجوری بخونم که زیست رو ترکیبی بخونم جانوری و انسانی و مبانی و گیاهی...
یعنی این مبحثا
فصل1و2سال دوم/شارش/کیسه تنان و کرم ها و نرم تنان و بندپایان و ماهی ها و دوزیستان و خزندگان و پرندگان و پستانداران و گوارششو و انقراض ها و عوامل تغییر دهنده جمعیتشون و دانشمندان زیست شناسی
و گوارش و تنفس و گردش مواد و نوار قلب و دفع ادرار و حرکت و ایمنی و دستگاه عصبی
+تا اینجا 50 درصد شده؟

----------


## aretmis

> اگه درسارو اینجوری بخونم که زیست رو ترکیبی بخونم جانوری و انسانی و مبانی و گیاهی...
> یعنی این مبحثا
> فصل1و2سال دوم/شارش/کیسه تنان و کرم ها و نرم تنان و بندپایان و ماهی ها و دوزیستان و خزندگان و پرندگان و پستانداران و گوارششو و انقراض ها و عوامل تغییر دهنده جمعیتشون و دانشمندان زیست شناسی
> و گوارش و تنفس و گردش مواد و نوار قلب و دفع ادرار و حرکت و ایمنی و دستگاه عصبی
> +تا اینجا 50 درصد شده؟



+حواس و هورمون و ژنتیک مندلی  :Yahoo (21):  و تولید مثل و دیواره ی گیاهی و لان و بافت گیاهی و ساختار نخستین و ساختار پسین و گردش مواد در گیاهان تعریق و تعرق و خزه و سرخس و بازدانگان-کاج- نهاندانگان و تکامل دانه و تولید مقل غیر جنسی و هورمون های گیاهی و حرکت گیاهان

اینا کلا چند درصد میشه ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shima_sh

> اینو که فرستادم براتون. اگه کس دیگه ای هم سوال داره در این مورد بگه که همینجا بفرستم واسش.


چی رو فرستادی من نمی بینم.برای منم جواب همین سوال رو بگو

----------


## aretmis

اینارو از طریق پکیج 60 حرف اخر که مبحثی درس داده بخونم + کتاب خلاصه مهروماه
میشه به 40-50 درصد زیست رسید؟
و اگه لازمه کدوم مبحثارو حذف کنم؟یا همشو بخونم؟تایم کلی همه ی اینا فکر کنم حول و حوش 70 ساعته

----------


## WickedSick

> +حواس و هورمون و ژنتیک مندلی  و تولید مثل و دیواره ی گیاهی و لان و بافت گیاهی و ساختار نخستین و ساختار پسین و گردش مواد در گیاهان تعریق و تعرق و خزه و سرخس و بازدانگان-کاج- نهاندانگان و تکامل دانه و تولید مقل غیر جنسی و هورمون های گیاهی و حرکت گیاهان
> 
> اینا کلا چند درصد میشه ؟


7 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 13 تا سوال میشه در کل که میشه حدود 20 الی 30 درصد با احتساب ضریب خطا.

----------


## shima_sh

> 7 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 13 تا سوال میشه در کل که میشه حدود 20 الی 30 درصد با احتساب ضریب خطا.


4 فصل اخر زیست بدون اینکه جاهای دیگه رو بلد باشی خودش چنتا سوال داره؟
از گیاهی چنتا میاد؟
و اگه کلا این دو تا یعنی گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر زیست رو بخونی که ترکیبی هاش با همه کلا چند تا سوال میاد؟

----------


## WickedSick

> چی رو فرستادی من نمی بینم.برای منم جواب همین سوال رو بگو


همون که واسه ایشون فرستادم اینجام میفرستم:



> ببین راستش اگه بخوام بگم. اگه هدفت قطعا همین امساله و سال بعد نمیمونی از رو همون برنامه خودم بخونی بهتره.
> برنامه بر اساس اولویته!
> یعنی شما هرچیزی رو بخونین با تقریبا بهترین‌راندمان خوندنین، مناسب ترین  چیز واسه مطالعه توی اون تایمه. و به ترتیب مناسب بودن مطالب با توجه به  زمان و وقت باقی مانده و تعداد سوالا و پیش نیاز و پایه بودن و ... چیده  شده. پس ترتیب همینه!
> تایم سیکل هم همینه. صرفا وقت عوض میشه.
> یعنی اگه واسه ستون اول من زدم از ۱۵ دی تا آخر دی، شما هم ۱۵ روز بهش بدید. مثلا از ۵ اسفند تا ۲۰ اسفند.
> (البته تو باید یکم فشرده تر بخونی!)
> ‌
> ساعت مطالعه هم پیشنهادم از استارت ۱۰ ساعته. و کم کم افزایش اونه به مرز ها بیشتر. به این شکل بنظرم اوکی تره! :
> ۳ زیست
> ...





> اینارو از طریق پکیج 60 حرف اخر که مبحثی درس داده بخونم + کتاب خلاصه مهروماه
> میشه به 40-50 درصد زیست رسید؟
> و اگه لازمه کدوم مبحثارو حذف کنم؟یا همشو بخونم؟تایم کلی همه ی اینا فکر کنم حول و حوش 70 ساعته


همون برنامه ای که تو تاپیکم هس واقعا اوکی تره :Yahoo (21):  اگه بخوای همینجور  پیش بری بدون برنامه منظم یه سری چیز میخونی بدون اینکه یه چیزیم واقعا  بارت بشه.

----------


## WickedSick

> 4 فصل اخر زیست بدون اینکه جاهای دیگه رو بلد باشی خودش چنتا سوال داره؟
> از گیاهی چنتا میاد؟
> و اگه کلا این دو تا یعنی گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر زیست رو بخونی که ترکیبی هاش با همه کلا چند تا سوال میاد؟


واقعا بستگی داره ولی نهایتا فک کنم بتونی 3 سوال رو جواب بدی 
گیاهی زیاد میاد فک کنم اقلا 15 سوالی بیاد.
در کل میتونی فک کنم احتمالا حدود 15 تا 20 سوال رو جواب بدی که میشه 30 الی 40 درصد.

----------


## aretmis

> 7 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 13 تا سوال میشه در کل که میشه حدود 20 الی 30 درصد با احتساب ضریب خطا.


خیلی کمه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## shima_sh

> واقعا بستگی داره ولی نهایتا فک کنم بتونی 3 سوال رو جواب بدی 
> گیاهی زیاد میاد فک کنم اقلا 15 سوالی بیاد.
> در کل میتونی فک کنم احتمالا حدود 15 تا 20 سوال رو جواب بدی که میشه 30 الی 40 درصد.


خیلی ممنون
ببخشید متوجه نشدم جوابات به ترتیب بود؟
4 فصل اخر پیش گفتی فقط سه سوال؟خودش کلا چنتا سوال داره که فقط میگی 3 سوال رو میشه جواب داد؟با کجا ترکیب میشن این 4 فصل؟
در مورد گیاهی ممطمعنی حداقل 15 تا سوال میاد؟ میشه بگی گیاهی به غیر از 3 دوم قسمتی از 6 و 8 دوم و 9 و 10 سوم  و 8 پیش جای دیگه ای هم مد نظرت هست که این تعداد رو میگی؟اخه حرف اخر تو مشاورش گفته 7 اتا

----------


## shima_sh

من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟

----------


## WickedSick

> خیلی ممنون
> ببخشید متوجه نشدم جوابات به ترتیب بود؟
> 4 فصل اخر پیش گفتی فقط سه سوال؟خودش کلا چنتا سوال داره که فقط میگی 3 سوال رو میشه جواب داد؟با کجا ترکیب میشن این 4 فصل؟
> در مورد گیاهی ممطمعنی حداقل 15 تا سوال میاد؟ میشه بگی گیاهی به غیر از 3 دوم قسمتی از 6 و 8 دوم و 9 و 10 سوم  و 8 پیش جای دیگه ای هم مد نظرت هست که این تعداد رو میگی؟اخه حرف اخر تو مشاورش گفته 7 اتا


اوهوم به ترتیب بودن
خب حدود 4 سوالی فک کنم داره که بعیده یکیشونو جواب بدید چون با گیاهی و یا فصل شارش قاطی میشن
بله 
17 تا ؟ خب منم گفتم 15 تا. دوتا سوال واقعا فرقی نداره چون عموما میشه هر سال این عدد جابجا شه در حد 3 4 تا چون زیست واقعا ترکیبیه

----------


## aretmis

من پس کل اونایی که واسه زیست گفتم رو میخونم هر جور شده ..
فقط واسه شیمی
شیمی 2+دو فصل اول سوم+دو فصل اول پیش رو بخونم
اگه کلا محلول ها و فصل الکترو و اسیدوباز رو نخونم ممکنه با اون فصلایی که حذف نکردم ترکیب بشه؟
مثلا من یادمه اوایل سال که شیمی ایکیو رو میزدم حفظیات ساختار اتم با الکترو شیمی ترکیب شده بود درباره کاتد و اند سلول های الکترولیتی و اون ازمایش قلع دو کلرید

----------


## shima_sh

> اوهوم به ترتیب بودن
> خب حدود 4 سوالی فک کنم داره که بعیده یکیشونو جواب بدید چون با گیاهی و یا فصل شارش قاطی میشن
> بله 
> 17 تا ؟ خب منم گفتم 15 تا. دوتا سوال واقعا فرقی نداره چون عموما میشه هر سال این عدد جابجا شه در حد 3 4 تا چون زیست واقعا ترکیبیه


7 تا نه 17 تا 
شما گفتی 15 تا تو مشاوره حرف اخر من  دیدم گفت 7 تا 
میشه بگی گیاهی به غیر از 3 دوم قسمتی از 6 و 8 دوم و 9 و 10 سوم و 8 پیش جای دیگه ای هم مد نظرت هست که این تعداد رو میگی؟

----------


## shima_sh

> من پس کل اونایی که واسه زیست گفتم رو میخونم هر جور شده ..
> فقط واسه شیمی
> شیمی 2+دو فصل اول سوم+دو فصل اول پیش رو بخونم
> اگه کلا محلول ها و فصل الکترو و اسیدوباز رو نخونم ممکنه با اون فصلایی که حذف نکردم ترکیب بشه؟
> مثلا من یادمه اوایل سال که شیمی ایکیو رو میزدم حفظیات ساختار اتم با الکترو شیمی ترکیب شده بود درباره کاتد و اند سلول های الکترولیتی و اون ازمایش قلع دو کلرید


زیست واقعا میرسی همش رو بخونی؟اون هایی که خودت گفتی
به نظرت برنامه من و ساعتی براش در نظر گرفتم میشه ؟
سوالم رو کپی میکنم ببینی
من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟

----------


## WickedSick

> 7 تا نه 17 تا 
> شما گفتی 15 تا تو مشاوره حرف اخر من  دیدم گفت 7 تا 
> میشه بگی گیاهی به غیر از 3 دوم قسمتی از 6 و 8 دوم و 9 و 10 سوم و 8 پیش جای دیگه ای هم مد نظرت هست که این تعداد رو میگی؟


7 تا؟ :Yahoo (21):  نه بابا اقلا 15 تا میاد
ببین زیست در کل فک کنم 50 درصدش انسانیه 30 درصد گیاهی 20 درصد هم جانوری. حالا اینا در حد 10 درصدی جابجا میشن چون گفتم ترکیبین سوالا.
7 تا که خیلی کمه :Yahoo (21):  
همین الان واسه 96 رو شمردم. 13 تا شد. 7 تا که خیلی کمه!
نه دیگه گیاهیا همینن. کل گیاهیا همین میشن. البته برخی مواقع یک سوال ممکنه مشترک با آغازیان بده(چرخه هاش)

----------


## WickedSick

> من پس کل اونایی که واسه زیست گفتم رو میخونم هر جور شده ..
> فقط واسه شیمی
> شیمی 2+دو فصل اول سوم+دو فصل اول پیش رو بخونم
> اگه کلا محلول ها و فصل الکترو و اسیدوباز رو نخونم ممکنه با اون فصلایی که حذف نکردم ترکیب بشه؟
> مثلا من یادمه اوایل سال که شیمی ایکیو رو میزدم حفظیات ساختار اتم با الکترو شیمی ترکیب شده بود درباره کاتد و اند سلول های الکترولیتی و اون ازمایش قلع دو کلرید


نچ بعیده. عموما اینا جدا از هم میان.
فوقشم بیاد یه سواله!

----------


## aretmis

> زیست واقعا میرسی همش رو بخونی؟اون هایی که خودت گفتی
> به نظرت برنامه من و ساعتی براش در نظر گرفتم میشه ؟
> سوالم رو کپی میکنم ببینی
> من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
> من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
> برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
> به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
> با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟



من زیستم یه کم که نه خیلی ضعیفه ینی بدون فیلم اموزشی بخوام بخونم نمیخونم اصلا
ولی حرف اخر یه جورایی جذاب درس میده ولی تایمش خیلی زیاده 
نمیدونم میرسم یا نه ! ولی خب درصدی که میخوام حداقل 40 درصده ... تو میخوای اموزش جامع شو ببینی؟من میخوام 6040 اشو ببینم که مبحثی درس داده ..مبانی و انسانی و جانوری و گیاهی و به گفته خودشون اینا کلا 80 درصد کنکوره
حالا باید بعدش برم فکر کنم چند ساعت باید بخونم که کل زیست رو تموم کنم

----------


## aretmis

آقای دکتر میشه واسه ریاضی و فیزیکم راهنمایی کنید^^ میخوام در حد 50 % مبحث هارو بخونم ..

----------


## shima_sh

> 7 تا؟ نه بابا اقلا 15 تا میاد
> ببین زیست در کل فک کنم 50 درصدش انسانیه 30 درصد گیاهی 20 درصد هم جانوری. حالا اینا در حد 10 درصدی جابجا میشن چون گفتم ترکیبین سوالا.
> 7 تا که خیلی کمه 
> همین الان واسه 96 رو شمردم. 13 تا شد. 7 تا که خیلی کمه!
> نه دیگه گیاهیا همینن. کل گیاهیا همین میشن. البته برخی مواقع یک سوال ممکنه مشترک با آغازیان بده(چرخه هاش)


مرسی
من الان برای اینکه زیست چیکار کنم؟
من رو شناختی که رو مباحث و خودم دارم این ها رو انتخاب کردم گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش
این  هم سوالی که از شما پرسیدم لظفا نظرت رو بگو  و اگه به نظرت نمیشه توی این زمان بهشون مسلط شد بگو که کدوم رو حذف کنم یا تو اولویت اخر بگذارم .اگه هم که میشه هیچی 
من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟

----------


## shima_sh

> من زیستم یه کم که نه خیلی ضعیفه ینی بدون فیلم اموزشی بخوام بخونم نمیخونم اصلا
> ولی حرف اخر یه جورایی جذاب درس میده ولی تایمش خیلی زیاده 
> نمیدونم میرسم یا نه ! ولی خب درصدی که میخوام حداقل 40 درصده ... تو میخوای اموزش جامع شو ببینی؟من میخوام 6040 اشو ببینم که مبحثی درس داده ..مبانی و انسانی و جانوری و گیاهی و به گفته خودشون اینا کلا 80 درصد کنکوره
> حالا باید بعدش برم فکر کنم چند ساعت باید بخونم که کل زیست رو تموم کنم


خب زیست منم خوب نیست پس میتونی به سوال من درست تر جواب بدی .چرا جواب نمیدی  :Yahoo (105):  بخونش

من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟

----------


## aretmis

> خب زیست منم خوب نیست پس میتونی به سوال من درست تر جواب بدی .چرا جواب نمیدی  بخونش
> 
> من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
> من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
> برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
> به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
> با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟



اِم خب ببین گیاهی حدودا 7 تا 9 تا تست میاد ( طبق حرف شاکری حرف اخر)
4فصل اخر پیش رو نمیدونم
ولی قارچ و باکتری و اغازیان حفظیه! ولی خب اسماشون سخته حفظ کردنش من خودم حذف کردم! من ترجیح میدم بیشتر مبحثای مفهومی بخونم مثل گوارش و اینا که با تحلیلِ...
خط ویژه رو ندیدم راستش ولی یکی از همیار های اینجا خط ویژه رو معرفی کرده که خیلی خوبه
اگه مبحثای انتخابیتو بخونی+تحلیل تستای کنکور فکر کنم به درصد 20 که میخواستی برسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shima_sh

> اِم خب ببین گیاهی حدودا 7 تا 9 تا تست میاد ( طبق حرف شاکری حرف اخر)
> 4فصل اخر پیش رو نمیدونم
> ولی قارچ و باکتری و اغازیان حفظیه! ولی خب اسماشون سخته حفظ کردنش من خودم حذف کردم! من ترجیح میدم بیشتر مبحثای مفهومی بخونم مثل گوارش و اینا که با تحلیلِ...
> خط ویژه رو ندیدم راستش ولی یکی از همیار های اینجا خط ویژه رو معرفی کرده که خیلی خوبه
> اگه مبحثای انتخابیتو بخونی+تحلیل تستای کنکور فکر کنم به درصد 20 که میخواستی برسی


95 ساعت برای خوندن همشون با تست های خط ویژه به نظرت کافیه خوبه بد کم چیه؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## WickedSick

> مرسی
> من الان برای اینکه زیست چیکار کنم؟
> من رو شناختی که رو مباحث و خودم دارم این ها رو انتخاب کردم گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش
> این  هم سوالی که از شما پرسیدم لظفا نظرت رو بگو  و اگه به نظرت نمیشه توی این زمان بهشون مسلط شد بگو که کدوم رو حذف کنم یا تو اولویت اخر بگذارم .اگه هم که میشه هیچی 
> من صفرم و میخوام این مدت باقی مونده رو بخونم برای زیست برنامه ریزی کردم و به علت کمبود وقت و تجربه از شما سوال دارم
> من میخوام گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش رو مطالعه کنم با منابع خط ویژه و فیلم های اموزشی حرف اخر با سرعت بیشتر 
> برای خوندن فصل و حفظ کردن متن از خط ویژه و تست زنی تست های کنکور خط ویژه من برای همه این فصول کلا 95 ساعت زمان گذاشتم که زمان فیلم اموزشی جداست 
> به نظرتون این زمان برای خوندن این مطالب در زمان باقی مونده کافی هست؟
> با اجرای این برنامه با ساعت زمانی و فصل هایی که گفتم میتونم به چه درصدی در کنکور امیدوار باشم؟


خب برنامه ای که نوشتم همینجا خوبه. کامل گفتم چیارو بخونی. در مورد تقدم اینا هم همون توشه.
در مورد نحوه مطالعه و این حرفا هم همون پست اول که نقل قول گرفتم گفتم  :Yahoo (4):  که با 10 ساعت شروع کنی و..
از رسیدن که میرسی فک کنم...ولی باید واقعا بخونی. میانگین فک کنم دروسو بتونی 30 بزنی از الان.



> آقای دکتر میشه واسه ریاضی و فیزیکم راهنمایی کنید^^ میخوام در حد 50 % مبحث هارو بخونم ..


همین برنامه پست اول خوبه. نحوه خوندن هم همون پسته که واست پ خ کردم یا همینجام نوشتمش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aretmis

> 95 ساعت برای خوندن همشون با تست های خط ویژه به نظرت کافیه خوبه بد کم چیه؟



درگیر ساعت نشو اجی :Yahoo (4):  مثل بلدوزر بخون فقط

----------


## lolipop

خدا قوت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aretmis

همین برنامه پست اول خوبه. نحوه خوندن هم همون پسته که واست پ خ کردم یا همینجام نوشتمش :Yahoo (4): [/quote]


ببخشید>_< 
فقط من اون برنامه 2ماهه رو که فرستادم نمیدونم دیدین یا نه برای ریاضیش 
فکر کنم اومده یه بخش کوچیکی از هر مبحث رو انتخاب کرده 
مثلا مشتق در یک نقطه...یا پرتاب دو تاس و..
اینجوری بخونم یا بیام یه مبحث رو کامل بخونم؟

----------


## shima_sh

> همین برنامه پست اول خوبه. نحوه خوندن هم همون پسته که واست پ خ کردم یا همینجام نوشتمش



ببخشید>_< 
فقط من اون برنامه 2ماهه رو که فرستادم نمیدونم دیدین یا نه برای ریاضیش 
فکر کنم اومده یه بخش کوچیکی از هر مبحث رو انتخاب کرده 
مثلا مشتق در یک نقطه...یا پرتاب دو تاس و..
اینجوری بخونم یا بیام یه مبحث رو کامل بخونم؟[/quote]
برنامه رو برا منم بفرست

----------


## aretmis

> ببخشید>_< 
> فقط من اون برنامه 2ماهه رو که فرستادم نمیدونم دیدین یا نه برای ریاضیش 
> فکر کنم اومده یه بخش کوچیکی از هر مبحث رو انتخاب کرده 
> مثلا مشتق در یک نقطه...یا پرتاب دو تاس و..
> اینجوری بخونم یا بیام یه مبحث رو کامل بخونم؟


برنامه رو برا منم بفرست[/QUOTE]

برنامه ی روزانه نیست ها 
یه دید کلی داده 
برنامه-2-ماهه-نظام-قدیم

----------


## WickedSick

> همین برنامه پست اول خوبه. نحوه خوندن هم همون پسته که واست پ خ کردم یا همینجام نوشتمش



ببخشید>_< 
فقط من اون برنامه 2ماهه رو که فرستادم نمیدونم دیدین یا نه برای ریاضیش 
فکر کنم اومده یه بخش کوچیکی از هر مبحث رو انتخاب کرده 
مثلا مشتق در یک نقطه...یا پرتاب دو تاس و..
اینجوری بخونم یا بیام یه مبحث رو کامل بخونم؟[/quote]
کامل بخونی بهتره چون اینا عموما یه پیش نیاز هایی هم دارن.

----------


## aretmis

*ریاضی:
نا معادله و معادلات درجه ۲ و ۱ : از امروز تا ۱۰ بهمن

تابع+ ترکیبیات: از ۱۰ بهمن تا ۲۵ بهمن

جز صحیح + قدر مطلق + احتمال: از ۲۵ بهمن تا ۱۵ اسفند

مثلثات + ماتریس:از ۱۵ اسفند تا پایان اسفند

تصاعد + لگاریتم: از اول فروردین تا ۱۵ فروردین

حد: از ۱۵ فروردین تا ۲۵ فروردین

دنباله + آمار: از ۲۵ فروردین تا ۱۵ اردیبهشت

فصول مکمل: مشتق و کاربرد مشتق + دستگاه معادله خط
توجه کنین شما لزوما باید تا ۱۵ اردیبهشت تمامی مطالب رو جمع کنین. که بعد از اون صرفا جمع بندی کنین با زدن کنکور ها و..
منم سعیم رو همین بوده.


احتمال رو نذاشتین؟
الان اینا پیش نیازاش رعایت شده؟
من دی وی دی که دارم کلا این مبحثا رو تدریس کرده ولی نمیدونم چی به چیه دقیقا!

مثلثات/ترکیب توابع/تبدیل توابع/درجه2/روش هندسی/قدر مطلق/جز صحیح/لگاریتم/معکوس توابع/حدوپیوستگی/مجانب/دنباله/مشتق/ب.ا.ع* :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21): /نمودار1/نمودار2/انتگرال/ماتریس/امار/تناوب/تصاعد/هندسه/احتمال

----------


## WickedSick

> *ریاضی:
> نا معادله و معادلات درجه ۲ و ۱ : از امروز تا ۱۰ بهمن
> 
> تابع+ ترکیبیات: از ۱۰ بهمن تا ۲۵ بهمن
> 
> جز صحیح + قدر مطلق + احتمال: از ۲۵ بهمن تا ۱۵ اسفند
> 
> مثلثات + ماتریس:از ۱۵ اسفند تا پایان اسفند
> 
> ...


چرا دیگه
ستون سوم رو بخون. احتمال توشه.
یس یس پیش نیاز هاشم رعایت شده

----------


## melodii

مرسی

----------


## rozy

ببخشین آقای دکتر برای شیمی نظام قدیم من آموزش مبتکران استفاده کردم حالا واسه تست وتسلط ورسیدن به درصدای بالا موج آزمون تهیه کنم بهتره با فار؟

----------


## WickedSick

سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان.
بعضی از شماها ممکنه تازه استارت زده باشین. به هر دلیلی تا الان استارت نزدین، و از برنامه قلم چی و یا آزمون جا موندین.
خب، راه حل چیه؟
راستیتش، من برنامه قلم چی رو اومدم امروز شخصی سازی کردم.
خیلی جاهاشو عوض کردم، بعضی جاهاشو تغییر دادم و درکل اوکیث کردم.
کاری کردم که ۲۵ اردیبهشت تموم کنین درسارو، و بعد از اون ۱.۵ ماهم وقت جمع بندی و سه روز یکبار رو داشته باشین.
اگه تمایل داشتین، خصوصی بدین.

----------


## WickedSick

خب. راستش خیلیاتون پیام دادین گفتین برنامه رو بفرست.
واقعیتش اینه من این بزنامه رو واسه دانش اموزام نوشته بودم و  میخواستم واسه اونا بفرستمش و اینجا قرار ندمش.
ولی  دیگه تصمیم گرفتم که اینجا هم بفرستم...انشالله که مفید باشه واستون و استفاده کامل رو بکنین.
در مورد برنامه، بر حسب قلم چیه. توجه کنین من نیومدم برنامه دیگه ای بهتون بدم! چون محاله کسی بتونه برنامه ای به خوبی قبن چی و یا گاج و ... بده. چون اون برنامه رو  یک گروه مشاوره نوشتن. و قطعا از من یک نفره دانش بیشتری داشتن. پس تغییر چندانی توی مطالب صورت نگرفته و یا حذف.
من اومدم جابجا کردم، زمانارو مدیریت کردم، و یه سری کارای دیگه که در کل جوری بشه که شما بتونین به موقع تموم کنین و به جمع بندی هم برسین.
ولی واقعا شخصی سازی شدست. نزدیک به ۳ ساعت روش وقت گذاشتم تا کاری کنم که با اینکه جا موندین ولی خودتونو برسونین.
اتمام برنامه هم ۲۵ اردیبهشته و کاملا از لحاظ جمع بندی و مرور مدیریت شدست.
نکات برنامه:
۱) برای اینکه‌مدت قابل توجهی (۲.۵ ماه!) از مهر ما گذشته، من مجبور شدم ۳ آزمون رو حذف کنم. ولی اصلا و ابدا نگران نباشین. این ازمونا مباحث تکراری توشون اومده بود، و جلوتر باز تکرار میشدن. بجز قسمت هایی از االکتروشیمی. که اونم اگه بتونین میزسونین و مشکلی نیستش باز. و حتی میتونین جون حجمش زیاد نیس توی دوران جمع بندی بخونینش. اگرم نتونستین من تمام مطالب رو یجور تقسیم کردم که برسونین.
۲) زمانهارو معقول زدم. بعضی ازمونها ۳ هفته ای بودن. من این ازمونا رو یجور جابجا کردم. و یا اینکه بعصی هارو جابجا کردم.
۴) نگران پیشنازا نباشین. من هیچ ازمون مهمی رو حذف نکردم که ناقص بمونه. فقط ۲ ۳ تا از ازمونهای جمع بندی و اونم جمع بندی هایی که بعدا بازم تکرار میشن رو حذف کردم.
لینک برای اعضای مهمان:
http://uupload.ir/files/0wc0_20191203_144928.jpg

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


خب. راستش خیلیاتون پیام دادین گفتین برنامه رو بفرست.
واقعیتش اینه من این بزنامه رو واسه دانش اموزام نوشته بودم و  میخواستم واسه اونا بفرستمش و اینجا قرار ندمش.
ولی  دیگه تصمیم گرفتم که اینجا هم بفرستم...انشالله که مفید باشه واستون و استفاده کامل رو بکنین.
در مورد برنامه، بر حسب قلم چیه. توجه کنین من نیومدم برنامه دیگه ای بهتون بدم! چون محاله کسی بتونه برنامه ای به خوبی قبن چی و یا گاج و ... بده. چون اون برنامه رو  یک گروه مشاوره نوشتن. و قطعا از من یک نفره دانش بیشتری داشتن. پس تغییر چندانی توی مطالب صورت نگرفته و یا حذف.
من اومدم جابجا کردم، زمانارو مدیریت کردم، و یه سری کارای دیگه که در کل جوری بشه که شما بتونین به موقع تموم کنین و به جمع بندی هم برسین.
ولی واقعا شخصی سازی شدست. نزدیک به ۳ ساعت روش وقت گذاشتم تا کاری کنم که با اینکه جا موندین ولی خودتونو برسونین.
اتمام برنامه هم ۲۵ اردیبهشته و کاملا از لحاظ جمع بندی و مرور مدیریت شدست.
نکات برنامه:
۱) برای اینکه‌مدت قابل توجهی (۲.۵ ماه!) از مهر ما گذشته، من مجبور شدم ۳ آزمون رو حذف کنم. ولی اصلا و ابدا نگران نباشین. این ازمونا مباحث تکراری توشون اومده بود، و جلوتر باز تکرار میشدن. بجز قسمت هایی از االکتروشیمی. که اونم اگه بتونین میزسونین و مشکلی نیستش باز. و حتی میتونین جون حجمش زیاد نیس توی دوران جمع بندی بخونینش. اگرم نتونستین من تمام مطالب رو یجور تقسیم کردم که برسونین.
۲) زمانهارو معقول زدم. بعضی ازمونها ۳ هفته ای بودن. من این ازمونا رو یجور جابجا کردم. و یا اینکه بعصی هارو جابجا کردم.
۴) نگران پیشنازا نباشین. من هیچ ازمون مهمی رو حذف نکردم که ناقص بمونه. فقط ۲ ۳ تا از ازمونهای جمع بندی و اونم جمع بندی هایی که بعدا بازم تکرار میشن رو حذف کردم.
لینک برای اعضای مهمان:
http://uupload.ir/files/0wc0_20191203_144928.jpg





بنظرت دیگه ثبت نام نکنم قلمچیو؟*

----------


## WickedSick

> *
> 
> بنظرت دیگه ثبت نام نکنم قلمچیو؟*


فعلا که‌نیازی نیست و اصلا نمیتونی هم چون عقب تره.
مگه بعد عید رو ثبت نام کنی.

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4): کم کم این نوع تاپیکا دارن میان بالا

----------


## Rainbow7

برنامه خوبیه این جدولی که درست کردین برای کسی که بخواد بخونه .ممنون از رحمتی که کشیدی سلامت باشی

----------


## Zahra77

*دوسِت داریم داکتر توفیقی**
ممنون 
*

----------


## wonshower

> خب. راستش خیلیاتون پیام دادین گفتین برنامه رو بفرست.
> واقعیتش اینه من این بزنامه رو واسه دانش اموزام نوشته بودم و  میخواستم واسه اونا بفرستمش و اینجا قرار ندمش.
> ولی  دیگه تصمیم گرفتم که اینجا هم بفرستم...انشالله که مفید باشه واستون و استفاده کامل رو بکنین.
> در مورد برنامه، بر حسب قلم چیه. توجه کنین من نیومدم برنامه دیگه ای بهتون بدم! چون محاله کسی بتونه برنامه ای به خوبی قبن چی و یا گاج و ... بده. چون اون برنامه رو  یک گروه مشاوره نوشتن. و قطعا از من یک نفره دانش بیشتری داشتن. پس تغییر چندانی توی مطالب صورت نگرفته و یا حذف.
> من اومدم جابجا کردم، زمانارو مدیریت کردم، و یه سری کارای دیگه که در کل جوری بشه که شما بتونین به موقع تموم کنین و به جمع بندی هم برسین.
> ولی واقعا شخصی سازی شدست. نزدیک به ۳ ساعت روش وقت گذاشتم تا کاری کنم که با اینکه جا موندین ولی خودتونو برسونین.
> اتمام برنامه هم ۲۵ اردیبهشته و کاملا از لحاظ جمع بندی و مرور مدیریت شدست.
> نکات برنامه:
> ۱) برای اینکه‌مدت قابل توجهی (۲.۵ ماه!) از مهر ما گذشته، من مجبور شدم ۳ آزمون رو حذف کنم. ولی اصلا و ابدا نگران نباشین. این ازمونا مباحث تکراری توشون اومده بود، و جلوتر باز تکرار میشدن. بجز قسمت هایی از االکتروشیمی. که اونم اگه بتونین میزسونین و مشکلی نیستش باز. و حتی میتونین جون حجمش زیاد نیس توی دوران جمع بندی بخونینش. اگرم نتونستین من تمام مطالب رو یجور تقسیم کردم که برسونین.
> ...



داداش این برنامه بع دردهه کسی ک  آزمون نمیرهه هم میخوره؟یامنی ک شروع کردم چن تامبحث خوندم به جای اردیبهشت مثلا فروردین تموم کنم؟؟میشه لطفا جواب بدین ممنون

----------


## WickedSick

> داداش این برنامه بع دردهه کسی ک  آزمون نمیرهه هم میخوره؟یامنی ک شروع کردم چن تامبحث خوندم به جای اردیبهشت مثلا فروردین تموم کنم؟؟میشه لطفا جواب بدین ممنون


اره عزیزم
به درد همه میخوره. چه ازمون برید چه نرید چه پایتون ضعیف باشه چون از یه برنامه راهبردی قوی(قلم چی) هستش، و شخصی سازی های زیادی که خودم روش اعمال کردم.
 فقط اخر هر ازمون، اون ازمون رو باید دانلود و پرینت کنی
 و توی خونه مطابق شرایط ازمون بزنیش.

----------


## wonshower

> اره عزیزم
> به درد همه میخوره. چه ازمون برید چه نرید چه پایتون ضعیف باشه چون از یه برنامه راهبردی قوی(قلم چی) هستش، و شخصی سازی های زیادی که خودم روش اعمال کردم.
>  فقط اخر هر ازمون، اون ازمون رو باید دانلود و پرینت کنی
>  و توی خونه مطابق شرایط ازمون بزنیش.



دادلش آزمونایه پارساله قلموبزنیم یاجدیدهه امسالشو؟واینک بعدعیدآزمون بدیم یاازدی ؟

----------


## WickedSick

> دادلش آزمونایه پارساله قلموبزنیم یاجدیدهه امسالشو؟واینک بعدعیدآزمون بدیم یاازدی ؟


فرفی نداره عزیزم امسال بزنی بهتره. هردوتا هم از کانالی تلگرامی قابل دانلود و پرینتن
از اولین ازمون شروع کنین!

----------


## Ellie.79

همه ی پانداها مهربونن و بی قید و شرط کمک میکنن ب بقیه 

مگ نه ؟ : )))) ^^

پ.ن : خداشاهده دست ب اسپمم بزنینا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a99a78

برنامه تون عالی هست ولی یک سوال. من الان نمیدونم چطوری هم 19 مهر رو مرور کنم و هم برای 29 آذر بخونم؟

----------


## Target

سلام دوست خوبم ، بسیار مطلب شما تاثیرگذار و مفید هست.
لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید . من یک پشت کنکوری نظام جدید هستم و برنامه ای کلی شبیه به برنامه شما ریختم اما مباحث که زیاد هستن ، متاسفانه تا اوردیبهشت ماه فکر نمی کنم بتونم خودم رو برسونم و قصدم اینه که تمام مطالب رو تا جایی که میتونم بخونم و چیزی از قلم نندازم. :Y (696): 
.
اما مهم ترین مشکل بنده در قسمت برسی تست ها می باشد ، زمانی رو که صرف برسی تست ها می کنم خیلی بیش از اندازه می باشد ، حتی در درس هایی که در ان ها تسلط بیشتری نسبت به بقیه درس ها دارم ، همین مشکل وجود داره ، ، اگر این مشکل بنده حل بشه خیلی جلو می افتم و از شما هم بسیار ممنون میشم. :Y (694):

----------


## WickedSick

> برنامه تون عالی هست ولی یک سوال. من الان نمیدونم چطوری هم 19 مهر رو مرور کنم و هم برای 29 آذر بخونم؟


سلام و وقت بخیر.
متوجه نشدم، چرا برای دو ازمون همزمان بخونین اصلا؟

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوست خوبم ، بسیار مطلب شما تاثیرگذار و مفید هست.
> لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید . من یک پشت کنکوری نظام جدید هستم و برنامه ای کلی شبیه به برنامه شما ریختم اما مباحث که زیاد هستن ، متاسفانه تا اوردیبهشت ماه فکر نمی کنم بتونم خودم رو برسونم و قصدم اینه که تمام مطالب رو تا جایی که میتونم بخونم و چیزی از قلم نندازم.
> .
> اما مهم ترین مشکل بنده در قسمت برسی تست ها می باشد ، زمانی رو که صرف برسی تست ها می کنم خیلی بیش از اندازه می باشد ، حتی در درس هایی که در ان ها تسلط بیشتری نسبت به بقیه درس ها دارم ، همین مشکل وجود داره ، ، اگر این مشکل بنده حل بشه خیلی جلو می افتم و از شما هم بسیار ممنون میشم.


درمورد قسمت اول سوالتون، برنامه رو مثل جوری که من جمع کردم جمع کنین. میشه تا اواسط اردیبهشت جمع کردش.
درمورد دوم، باید توجه کنین که چه درسی میخونین. قاعدتا دروس حفظی مثل ادبیات و عمومی ها تحلیل تست چندانی نمیخوان.
سوالات محاسباتی هم بیشتر اون راه حل مدنظره که با مال شما یکسان یا حداقل مشابه باشه.
میمونه یه زیست، که تحلیل مهمی داره. اونم پیشنهاد میکنم مصاحبمو بخونین که توی امضامم هست.

----------


## a99a78

> سلام و وقت بخیر.
> متوجه نشدم، چرا برای دو ازمون همزمان بخونین اصلا؟


چون من همزمان با آزمون هستم از این برنامه میخواستم به عنوان مرور استفاده کنم.. یعنی مثلا برای ازمون 29 آذر میخونم مباحث 19 مهر هم مرور کنم

----------


## WickedSick

> چون من همزمان با آزمون هستم از این برنامه میخواستم به عنوان مرور استفاده کنم.. یعنی مثلا برای ازمون 29 آذر میخونم مباحث 19 مهر هم مرور کنم


نه عزیز اصلا این برنامه‌برای مرور نیست که
اگه از اول با برنامه‌منظم بودین، اصلا نیازی به این برنامه ندارین. فقط درست مرور کتین و اصولی. این‌برنامه برای کساییه که جا موندن از برنامه و میخوات از اول استارت بزنن.

----------


## WickedSick

پست اول ادیت شد.
خبر خوب برای نظام جدیدی ها:
به زودی برنامه رو برای نظام #جدید ها هم قرار میدم.
تبلیغ تاپیک رو بکنین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> پست اول ادیت شد.
> خبر خوب برای نظام جدیدی ها:
> به زودی برنامه رو برای نظام #جدید ها هم قرار میدم.
> تبلیغ تاپیک رو بکنین


خبر خوب واسه ما قبولی تو کنکوره نه برنامه های فله ای.

----------


## WickedSick

> خبر خوب واسه ما قبولی تو کنکوره نه برنامه های فله ای.


و صد البته که من برنامه رو واسه افرادی از قبیل شما ننوشتم. منتهی مراتب نمیدونم چرا وارد تاپیک‌شدین.

----------


## God_of_war

> و صد البته که من برنامه رو واسه افرادی از قبیل شما ننوشتم. منتهی مراتب نمیدونم چرا وارد تاپیک‌شدین.


متاسفانه دستم خورد و به این تاپیک وارد شدم از خدا ممنونم سعادتی شد در مقابل مافیای کنکور دفاعی کنم ممنونم خدا :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir.t34

> متاسفانه دستم خورد و به این تاپیک وارد شدم از خدا ممنونم سعادتی شد در مقابل مافیای کنکور دفاعی کنم ممنونم خدا


با روش های تایلندی البته :Yahoo (15):

----------


## WickedSick

#Up

----------


## mahya77

Up#

----------


## mahya77

برای کسایی ک‌میخوان از الان استارت بزنن حتما پیشنهاد میشه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahya77

Up#

----------


## Rainbow7

Up

----------


## marym66

کسی میدونه اخرین تراز قبولی پزشکی خودگردان سال98 چند بوده؟

----------


## spring__girl

*خب با رسیدن به این روزا فقط این تاپیک میتونه نظر بچه هارو جلب کنه
نمیذاریم بیاد پایین
باشد که رستگار شوید
و با آرزوی موفقیت برای @Wicked sick  که الان پیام خصوصیاش پر شده قریب به یقین*

----------


## Rainbow7

Up

----------


## Rainbow7

Up

----------


## WickedSick

#آپ
استفاده کنین!

----------


## Fawzi

آپ *-*
واسه دوستای صفر پسندمون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

# آپ

سلام بچه ها. خسته نباشین.
بعضیاتون ممکنه هنوز استارت نزده باشین. یا اینکه استارت زده باشین ولی سردرگم باشین درمورد برنامه.
اینم یه برنامه تر و تمیز خدمتتون. برای نظام قدیم.

چند تا نکته:

*: با توجه به اینکه وقت کم بود یه سری جاها باید حذف میشدن.
پس اینکه بعضی جاها توی برنامه جهش داشتیم کاملا قابل هضمه و مطمئن باشین قبلش روش فکر شده. مثلا یه جایی هندسه حذف شده برای همین جهش داشتیم توی پیشروی.

*: حذفیات از زیست ژنتیک هستش, شارش.
از فیزیک عدسی ها و سینماتیک و قسمتی از دینامیک و مدار
از شیمی مقداری از الکتروشیمی و مقداری از محلول ها.
از ریاضی هم هندسه و کاربرد مشتق و منحنی های درجه دوم.

*: از عمومی ها چیزی حذف نشده چون هرچقد از عمومی ها بخونین بهتره. و واقعا این دروس ساده هستن و قابل خوندن حتی در زمان باقی مونده(مثلا ادبیات صرفا شما نیازه یه سری تاریخ ادبیات و واژگان رو حفظ کنین که ساده است واقعا)

*: اصلا نگرانی بابت جمع بندی نداشته باشین چون که اولا شما هر بازه 2 هفته, مقداری ازش رو به جمع بندی مطالب  خونده شده توی اون بازه اختصاص میدین. و اینکه 3 هفته کامل(23 خرداد الی روز کنکور) در آخر برای جمع بندی وقت گذاشته شده.

*: وقتی گفته شده مطالب "جدید" یعنی صرفا مطالبی که توی اون آزمون اومدن ولی آزمون قبل تکرار نشدن. مثلا آزمون قبلی صفحه 22 تا 50 بوده, این آزمون صفحه 35 تا 70. مطالب "جدید" آزمون یعنی اونایی که تکراری نیستن که میشه صفحه 50 تا 70.

*: مقدار بسیار کمی از عمومی ها مونده اون ته. که توی دوران جمع بندی هم میتونین بخونینش(ذکر کردم)

*: آزمون اول با توجه به وقت کمتر مباحث سبک تری قرار دادم. 

*: اگه دیدین یه آزمون رو وقت نمیکنین برسونین, سعی کنین تستارو مضربی بزنین.

و نکته آخر اینکه علامت زدن تستا برای جمع بندی یادتون نره. که مفصل گفتم.
عمومی:

http://uupload.ir/files/6m1x_annotat...-02_150155.png
اختصاصی:
http://uupload.ir/files/242f_annotat...-02_143007.png

----------


## mlt

_سه هفته که با اون تاپیک جمعبندیت با هم نمیخونن
اونجا گفتی حداقل 3 هفته + 10 روز تورق سریع 




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


# آپ

سلام بچه ها. خسته نباشین.
بعضیاتون ممکنه هنوز استارت نزده باشین. یا اینکه استارت زده باشین ولی سردرگم باشین درمورد برنامه.
اینم یه برنامه تر و تمیز خدمتتون. برای نظام قدیم.

چند تا نکته:

*: با توجه به اینکه وقت کم بود یه سری جاها باید حذف میشدن.
پس اینکه بعضی جاها توی برنامه جهش داشتیم کاملا قابل هضمه و مطمئن باشین قبلش روش فکر شده. مثلا یه جایی هندسه حذف شده برای همین جهش داشتیم توی پیشروی.

*: حذفیات از زیست ژنتیک هستش, شارش.
از فیزیک عدسی ها و سینماتیک و قسمتی از دینامیک و مدار
از شیمی مقداری از الکتروشیمی و مقداری از محلول ها.
از ریاضی هم هندسه و کاربرد مشتق و منحنی های درجه دوم.

*: از عمومی ها چیزی حذف نشده چون هرچقد از عمومی ها بخونین بهتره. و واقعا این دروس ساده هستن و قابل خوندن حتی در زمان باقی مونده(مثلا ادبیات صرفا شما نیازه یه سری تاریخ ادبیات و واژگان رو حفظ کنین که ساده است واقعا)

*: اصلا نگرانی بابت جمع بندی نداشته باشین چون که اولا شما هر بازه 2 هفته, مقداری ازش رو به جمع بندی مطالب  خونده شده توی اون بازه اختصاص میدین. و اینکه 3 هفته کامل(23 خرداد الی روز کنکور) در آخر برای جمع بندی وقت گذاشته شده.

*: وقتی گفته شده مطالب "جدید" یعنی صرفا مطالبی که توی اون آزمون اومدن ولی آزمون قبل تکرار نشدن. مثلا آزمون قبلی صفحه 22 تا 50 بوده, این آزمون صفحه 35 تا 70. مطالب "جدید" آزمون یعنی اونایی که تکراری نیستن که میشه صفحه 50 تا 70.

*: مقدار بسیار کمی از عمومی ها مونده اون ته. که توی دوران جمع بندی هم میتونین بخونینش(ذکر کردم)

*: آزمون اول با توجه به وقت کمتر مباحث سبک تری قرار دادم. 

*: اگه دیدین یه آزمون رو وقت نمیکنین برسونین, سعی کنین تستارو مضربی بزنین.

و نکته آخر اینکه علامت زدن تستا برای جمع بندی یادتون نره. که مفصل گفتم.
عمومی:

http://uupload.ir/files/6m1x_annotat...-02_150155.png
اختصاصی:
http://uupload.ir/files/242f_annotat...-02_143007.png



_

----------


## nili1

ببخشید امسال اخرین سالیه که نظام قدیم هم ازمون دار؟؟یا سالهای بعد هم ادامه داره نظام قدیم
یه همچین چیزی خوندم تو صفحات اول این تاپیک

----------


## Rainbow7

ممنون از برنامت .تشکر فراوون . که انقدر با حوصله نوشتی .
بعد وقتی ما شیمی دوم رو بلد نیستیم چطور شیمی پیش رو جواب بدیم و شیمی 3 رو اول .ایا باید شخصی سازیش کنیم .
برنامه قلمچی که از روش نوشتید مال چه سالی است ؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

> _سه هفته که با اون تاپیک جمعبندیت با هم نمیخونن
> اونجا گفتی حداقل 3 هفته + 10 روز تورق سریع_


چرا دیگه
میخونن. تا 1 ماه اوکیه. 3 تا 4 هفته واسه جمع بندی

----------


## WickedSick

> ببخشید امسال اخرین سالیه که نظام قدیم هم ازمون دار؟؟یا سالهای بعد هم ادامه داره نظام قدیم
> یه همچین چیزی خوندم تو صفحات اول این تاپیک


امسال فک کنم آخرین سال باشهخ

----------


## WickedSick

> ممنون از برنامت .تشکر فراوون . که انقدر با حوصله نوشتی .
> بعد وقتی ما شیمی دوم رو بلد نیستیم چطور شیمی پیش رو جواب بدیم و شیمی 3 رو اول .ایا باید شخصی سازیش کنیم .
> برنامه قلمچی که از روش نوشتید مال چه سالی است ؟؟


خیلی ممنون
نه نه یجور انتخاب کردم که مشکلی نباشه!

----------


## turbo78

سلام 
ممنون بابت برنامتون
داخل ۷تا قسمت تقسیم کردین 
من میخوام با برنامه شما پیش برم به نظرتون حداقل زمانی که میشه به هر کدوم از این ۷ تا داد چقدره؟ اخه میخوام ی جوری باشه آخرش ۳۰روز بمونه برا  جمعبندی

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام 
> ممنون بابت برنامتون
> داخل ۷تا قسمت تقسیم کردین 
> من میخوام با برنامه شما پیش برم به نظرتون حداقل زمانی که میشه به هر کدوم از این ۷ تا داد چقدره؟ اخه میخوام ی جوری باشه آخرش ۳۰روز بمونه برا  جمعبندی


سلام. کدوم برنامه رو میگین؟ این برنامه ای که توی پست آخرم گفتم یا اونی که اوله؟

----------


## turbo78

> سلام. کدوم برنامه رو میگین؟ این برنامه ای که توی پست آخرم گفتم یا اونی که اوله؟


سلام
همینی که پست آخر گفتین

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> همینی که پست آخر گفتین


از نظر من که 3 هفته کافیه
به هرحال هرچقد که تونستین اوکیه! اگه بتونین واقعا مطلبو زودتر در حد 12 روز جمع کنین خوبه. اینجور 14 روز جلو میفتین.

----------


## Zahra77

سلام گلای تو خونه کنکوریای نمونه قول بدین که حرفای دکتر خوب یادتون بمونه عآآآآآآآآآآآآآپ

----------

